# Bontrager Select (stock on my Trek) replaced with what?



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

My Bontrager Select tires that came stock on my Trek 1500 are wearing a little thin. Have heard some less than complimentary things about them on this forum. In truth, they have performed very well from a durability standpoint having ridden over glass, gravel, giant potholes, etc. But I really cant compare them to anything.

Assuming there is a better tire out there, what tires have you replaced the Bontragers with? I am, of course, looking for the perfect combination of low weight, good durability and wear, and low rolling resistance in a fast training tire.

Have heard good things about the Michelin Carbon and Gatorskins("heavy"?) . Have also heard good things about Vredestein and Michelin ProRace. Should I avoid a tire with the word "race" in it due to the fact that I will doing fast training and group rides on less than stellar roads?


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

I prefer Michelin Pro Race 2's.. you can get deals at Probikekit.com on them. My 2nd fave is Conti GP4000.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

2nd the Pro Race 2.


----------



## boatguytoo (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a 05' Trek 1500 and replaced the original Bontrager Selects with Conti GP 4000's and couldn't be happier. They feel a little faster and ride better. The biggest difference I found was in cornering. I corner much faster and with more grip than with the Bontragers.
The original tires are 700X25 and since I ride primarily for fitness I stayed with that size when I moved to the Contis for what I assumed would be a little extra comfort. 
I was interested in the Michelins but did not see them in the 700X25 size. 
I would be interested to hear from "dead flag blues" what you feel was the difference between the Michelins and the Conti 4000's is.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Softer "race" rubber will wear faster, cut easier, and generally could be more prone to flatting. While it's true that some tires provide a better ride and feel, the differences are only slight in my mind.

All of the brands mentioned above are equally well suited for your purposes. Just go to your LBS, ask for their recommendations for good training tires (with kevlar folding bead) and choose one that you are comfortable with. When you get past the marketing buzzwords on the packaging and look at tire specs, there really isn't a lot of material difference in brands within the same type of tire. These days I just sacrifice a nominal few grams in favor of a more durable training tire for the added (maybe just mental?) flat protection. Call me a cynic, but for the average Joe, "fast" and "rolling resistance" variations are minor between tires X and Y given the same size and PSI.


----------



## emv3003 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Vredestein*

I have Vredestein Fortezza tires which replaced my Bontrager's. I have been very happy with them. I have about 4000Kms on them and had only one flat. They seemed to be smoother rolling than my originals. I will agree with Texaas4 though. There is a lot hype on the boxes of each manufacturer and everyone seems to have there preferences. Find something that you feel comfortable with and gives you good durability as frequent flats or other problems are just not worth the money.


----------



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the responses........I almost went with the Michelin ProRace2 but went with the Michelin Krylion Carbon in 700x23c on the recommendation of the LBS. Probably have been going about 1/2mph faster on average but can't tell if that is the change in tire design or size from the 700x25c. At any rate after 300 miles they ride and corner great, no flats or visible wear............


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

well next time you can try Conti's GP 3000. cheap, durable, fast and good looking.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

DougInRaleigh said:


> Thanks for the responses........I almost went with the Michelin ProRace2 but went with the Michelin Krylion Carbon in 700x23c on the recommendation of the LBS. Probably have been going about 1/2mph faster on average but can't tell if that is the change in tire design or size from the 700x25c. At any rate after 300 miles they ride and corner great, no flats or visible wear............


As an allround tire, it's hard to beat the Krylion Carbon. We sell Michelins and I love the ProRace2's, but I've found virtually no "ride quality" difference between the Pro's and the Krylion's, but much better wear and puncture resistance for the Krylions. The weight difference is also negligeable.

Although the ProRace in blue would look super on my fixed gear.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Krylion Carbons ride a little harsh, but hold up well. They are a good training tire.

Your "faster speed" might be because of the tire size. Tire manufacturers fudge on their tire size in order to make their tires appear lighter than a competitors. Although Michelin's are one tire that generally run true to size. The only way to really get an accurate reading is to do a roll out while mounted on your bike.


----------

